# anti seize lubricants for coil overs



## Yai (Apr 26, 2016)

I just got my coil overs and have been using the search for coil over lubricants members are using. I'm from Toronto, so we get all that nice salt on our roads, during winters :S What are you guys using for lubricant, so the coils don't seize up when adjusting and protecting from harsh winters? From what I found, some people using anti seize or marine grease? I'm trying to find another alternative to anti seize, or any lubricant attracting dirt and grime.

Any help and suggestions is much appreciated.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*One of the Best Solutions - Canadian Roads*

One of the Best Solutions - Canadian Roads - Up North 

Land Rover sites usually have some stocked - is a Spray Wax . It's a Rust Proofing Wax - that - Dries Hard .

Yet U would be able to Turn - through this Wax If needed to for Adjustments .


Point Being - Not sticky holding sand and debris like an Grease base would . :beer:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Boeshield T9.

http://boeshield.com/


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks. You just made my evening very worthwhile. Been looking for something such as this for quite a while


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

If you're looking for something locally, bicycle chain wax might just fit the bill as well.


----------

